

Army Says Its $2.3B Software Mind Is ‘Not Survivable’  - danso
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/08/software-brain-not-survivable/

======
pilom
Working on DCGS-A was interesting. The new versions are significant
improvements to the UI but I don't know if they ever fixed the reboot issues
they faced. If everything worked perfectly it had a whole lot of capability.

